# Peidmont



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Any word on whats been happening there or Senneca!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm ready. Plenty of Vibe's in the box!!!


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

It's the sit and wait for some cooler weather time. Things are pretty slow. several guys I know are spending alot time on the water for not much pay back.


----------



## Ohiobowhunter (Jul 9, 2007)

I want to get down the next week or to myself, but I'm guessing the water is still to warm. I never did much fall fishing so i'm not sure when the best time is to go. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Not much going on at Seneca or Salt Fork. Fished Salt Fork Thursday night until 2:30 am. Got a few whites but no Saugeyes.It starts to get better in the fall when you have to put on another layer of clothes.Got my Vibes all shined up and ready to go get em!! LOL


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Well said Tiny Tim  The best is yet to come !! I truely love fall and early winter fishing. The lake is clear and clean and just right for fishermen and fish a like. All the speed boats, Jet ski's and vacationers have given the waters back to guys like us until next summer.


----------



## Eye'Eye'Captain (Apr 7, 2006)

It's like the lakes are totally different in the "Off Season"


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I can hardly wait for that time of year.Its just nice to be out then. The fish are in a feeding mood and getting fattened up for winter and so am I. LOL I watched a show on ESPN2 this morning with Mark Zona ( I think that is his name ) He was fishing for Smallmouth on Erie up in New York around Buffalo somewhere. You should have seen the ones he was getting on 1/2 gold Vibes. Good lord what I would give to have been there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Been away in the MTNs. for work! 
All replys are appreciated!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Don't go BS'n us about workin, you never head to the mountains without a pole


----------

